# My New Marketing Idea About to Come True!



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay, I mentioned a while back about sponsoring my friend that's a comedian in order to gain some exposure. Well that has turned into a whole new business!

I have started an entertainment company that will be the major marketing arm for my clothing line. 

I am starting with a comedy show in my hometown with national acts, and plan on doing it monthly. All of the comedians will be wearing custom gear from my line that I will provide.

It's been a long, hard road, but things are FINALLY about to take off (hopefully!). 

If there are any T-shirtforums members in the area (I know there are a couple of you around) and would like to come to the show, just send me a PM and I'll get you taken care of.

Tickets will go on sale in a couple of days.

Any feedback, positive or negative, would be great!!!

Here's a pic of the "current" flyer (I've changed it 3 times today, already!)


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

good job my friend! damon williams is a funny dude.good luck with everything


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

That's a great idea Greg. I hope it's a success.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats are definitely in order, I'm excited for ya! 

One question I have about the flyer - do you have any pics of your friend or one of the comedians in an article of your clothing that you can add to the flyer?

If so, put that picture square center where the 3 small pics of Damon are, enough to see your custom shirt. Just a suggestion. 

I wish you the best in this endeavor!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody.

My friend is the host "Just Will". I've got pics of him in my stuff, but I don't really want to stick it on the flyer. It's kind of a "you'll see it when you get there" thing.

We've already got some pretty good response on people coming to the show, so those that haven't seen my stuff will see it when they get there.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Big Congrats, Greg!

I think that's a nice expansion of your brand. I also like how your brand has meaning on its own (makes it easier to promote).

It sounds like a very cool way of marketing your line. I'm a big fan of comedy. It's right up there with t-shirts, music, movies, photography. If I was anywhere close to the show, I'd be there  Maybe I can get a flight out there for my birthday.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Great idea Greg, I wish you the best.......... JB


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Big Congrats, Greg!
> 
> I think that's a nice expansion of your brand. I also like how your brand has meaning on its own (makes it easier to promote).
> 
> It sounds like a very cool way of marketing your line. I'm a big fan of comedy. It's right up there with t-shirts, music, movies, photography. If I was anywhere close to the show, I'd be there  Maybe I can get a flight out there for my birthday.


Southwest flights are cheap! 

There would definitely be a spot waiting for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Southwest flights are cheap!
> 
> There would definitely be a spot waiting for you.


Know any good hotels in Nashville?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Know any good hotels in Nashville?


The Gaylord Resort at Opryland is directly adjacent to the venue where the show is going to be. They're pretty pricey, though. 

And both are about 5 miles from the airport! 


Gaylord Opryland : Home


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Way too cool!!!


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Greg,

Looks awesome! Congratulations! This will be a hit for you and your company


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats!

Thats a big accomplishment, not to mention the exposure your going to get for your t-company.

Great job.

-Tim


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice one Greg.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

So, Greg..

How did it go?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It hasn't happened yet. It's next Saturday, the 24th.

I'm excited, though!!!!!


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Great New Marketing Opportunity!*

I hope you sell a lot of shirts and get some wonderful exposure.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Me too! 

It's getting close to show time, and I'm VERY busy, and EXTREMELY excited!  

There's going to be some nice press coverage, and we're already half-way to capacity, and the radio ads are just starting today.

I'll post some pics and give a report when it's over...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! We had a great show! There were a few hiccups along the way, which I expected since it was my first stab at being a promoter, but it was a great success!

We sold about 200 t-shirts, and about 60 hats, at the event. We gave away another 50 shirts to VIP's and 10 as door prizes. We had a radio promotion going and gave away t-shirts and tickets to the show on the radio as well.

The comedians were fantastic! Damon Williams as the headliner was perfect. I could not have asked for a better guy to do the show. He is definitely on the rise, and easily as funny as any comedian out there.

It was some great exposure for my stuff as I was able to give a brief intro for the show explaining what my line is all about, and some special thanks at the end. And having the comedians wearing my stuff and talking about it onstage
was great. There were a lot of influential people in the audience, and we got some great feedback from the patrons at the show.

I'm definitely doing this again! As a matter of fact, we're probably going to be doing a monthly Conquer Comedy Show at this venue, and am talking with Damon Williams about doing a small tour to different cities to introduce my clothing line. I have most definitely caught the promoter bug. I've never been so busy before or had so much fun!

I had somebody taking a few pics of things, and I've attached 1 of me backstage with the comedians after we got ready for the after-party. That's me in the yellow shirt, tie, and Conquer hat. Damon Williams is on the far right. (I'm going to try to find a better looking pic!)

It was definitely a great night!

From l. to r.: Krazy Karl, Me (Mr. Comin'OutSwingin!), My friend and host Just Will, Double D, and the man himself Damon Williams.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

That's how most good business start.. one thing leads to another! Good luck!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats.....How cool is that! Keep it up.


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Good Luck to you! Newbie here from Chicago (living in Philly) : quick question : what is the name of your brand and what does it mean?

Erin


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It's called Conquer Clothing. Positive, motivational, urban wear.

I took my url out of my signature, and there are strict forum rules regarding self-promotion. But, if you click on my name you should be able to see the link that lets you visit my homepage. Everything you need to know is there.

It's still as it was over a year ago, due to the fact that we are not going to be selling anything online for quite some time, which is why I took the url out of my signature. We're focusing all our efforts on brick and mortar stores.

But if you have any questions about it, feel free to ask!


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> It's still as it was over a year ago, due to the fact that we are not going to be selling anything online for quite some time, which is why I took the url out of my signature. We're focusing all our efforts on brick and mortar stores.




Why not have online sales? It would give your brand exposure in other places that you may not normally receive and any additional orders are always good. Plus it's a nice way for potential customers to see your line of clothing, whether they buy it in the store or online. I’m sure you know all of this, that’s just me thinking out loud, but I’d like to know your thoughts about it. 

-Tim


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, I know all of that.  

The main reason is time. There's only 3 of us, and most of our time is going to be spent on getting products to retailers. If we're going to sell online, we want it to be done right, and right now our time is at a premium. 

We're going to have an online presence, just not online sales. We're going to be all over the web. We're just focusing on getting our products in major markets across the country first.

Eventually, we will be selling items online. But that will just be specialty items that won't be available in stores.


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

WoW! Thats pretty cool. Too bad I don't know anyone in your neck of the woods I would send some biz your way for sure> Good luck with the Br n Mrt

E


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats man! I'm sure this will be a good push for your clothing line.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

All very exciting!


----------



## btyros (May 11, 2012)

Good day everyone. I am so frustrated because i cannot find a manufacture or a wholesales company that can deliver good quality vintage t-shirts, vintage long sleeves, etc. I am pulling my hair here! can anyone help!. I've called soooo many places and none are good quality, and many are just companies in china. It's about to be two month now and nothing yet. Can anyone be kind enough to help me. I will appreciated from the bottom of my heart.


----------

